# my 'how-to' for eyeballs



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

they also have these creepy, yellow cat eyes


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

simple and cool!!


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Too cool! Now that's something even I can handle. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a great idea for quick eyeballs! Thanks for posting!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

That is the easiest thing ever. Even I can do that!!! Thanks


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I was just thinking earlier today that i needed to figure out how to put some eyeballs in a mask for a prop. This is perfect. It's cheap and easy to do. Thanks for the idea and good photos.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Cylon slaps forehead, rolls eyes up from the blow to the head and moans duh...
why didn't I think of that?

Great idea! 

I used the yellow cat eyes once for a paper mache cat, but never thought about using the other eyes ....
thanks for sharing this !


----------



## Deviant (Jun 20, 2009)

o greet now I have to go make me some lol


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

What is the product name for the eyeball, I can't read the package. 
Thanks and nice job!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> What is the product name for the eyeball, I can't read the package.
> Thanks and nice job!


thank you! 
the iris is called 'animal eyes', screw-on,15 mm, brown, #634204.
the company name is 'tree house studio'. web site is : craftsetc.com ( i think- lettering on package is very, very tiny) looks like they are out of Okalhoma City. they had a smaller size too.
the ball is 'Smoothfoam'. website with same name. they are 1 1/2"; ' paint it, sand it, pin it, glue it, cut it'.
hope this helps!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Very much, thanks again!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

creepycathy said:


> my version of eyeballs. (all supplies can be found at Hobby Lobby. if you would like these products and cannot find them, pm me.) thanx. my wordless tutorial for eyes:


creepycathy,
I thought I was the only one who had hand like the person in you step by step pictures. Half the time I don't notice the black crusted paint/paper mache/ plaster fingers until I am out in public. ( What everyone doesn't have paint splattered skin?) My husband notices it first. He says he can't take me anywhere because of it. when we have a special night out I have to ware nail polish so no body sees my stained nail.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all the info and the pics. I'll have to pick up some of those iris packages to have on hand. I've seen supplies from taxidermy sites but can't say I've seen something as simple as these. We don't have Hobby Lobby around us so I'll have to check out some other hobby shops.


----------



## MeJayBe (Jun 22, 2009)

Very simple... very nice!


----------

